# Rookie vs Sophomore Game Thread



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>


Last Game: Sophomores 132 - Rookies 112 (2003)

Friday, Feb. 13
8:00 pm CT
TV: TNT

*Probable Lineups:*

    
Hinrich, Anthony, Bosh, Wade, James

*Rookie Bench:*
Udonis Haslem
Jarvis Hayes
Josh Howard
Chris Kaman
*Head Coach:* - Doug Collins
*Assistant Coach:* - Byron Scott 

vs.

  
Jaric, Stoudemire, Ming, Prince, Ginobili

*Sophomore Bench:*
Carlos Boozer
Mike Dunleavy
Ronald Murray
Nenê
*Head Coach:* - Michael Cooper
*Assistant Coach:* - Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
</center>

I know my layout isnt that great but oh well I decided to make a game thread for this tonight.. Also these are the obvious starting lineups IMO unless Boozer gets the start for Tayshaun on the Soph team.. I'm guessing the Rookies will be the way I have it but then again I dont know yet!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

What´s up with Yao´s face on this picture??? He looks like you do the day after a really hot, spicy chili meal...

Ohh yeah, the sophomores are going to win if they play the big guys, even Lebron and Melo can stop those guys...


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Will Bosh play in this game ? He injured his ankle again vs. the Sonics and didn't play the second half. It might just be a sprain or something, but he might not want to risk playing on it the day after hurting it. 

:whoknows:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Rookie backcourt controls the game. Both Wade and Hinrich are hot -- Wade coming off a 27pt/10reb/5ast performance and Hinrich off a 23 point, 14 assist game last night. Bosh playing is a major, major factor though.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Bosh playing is a major, major factor though.


Yeah, that's what i'm thinking. The Sophs are stacked in the frontcourt with Yao, Amare, Nene and Boozer. If Bosh doesn't play, then it's up to Haslem and Kaman to stop them (see: not going to happen). I know these games are usually guard dominated, but the Sophs will own the paint and the rebounds.

Any chance of a late replacement if Bosh doesn't play ? Maybe Darko or Sweetney :sour:. Those guys don't really deserve to be there as much as TJ Ford, but they would need a bigman...


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Will Bosh play in this game ? He injured his ankle again vs. the Sonics and didn't play the second half. It might just be a sprain or something, but he might not want to risk playing on it the day after hurting it.
> 
> :whoknows:


Yeah I doubt Bosh will play. He was looking quite gimpy out there last night, and has had some ankle problems the last few weeks. Who would replace him last minute - Darko?? He did get 6 minutes the other night!


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Is Yoa playing even though he is in the all-star game? And Byron Scott is the assistant caoch? 

If bosh cant play, what about Micheal Sweetney? It would be good to see him get some pt somewhere since he cant get it for the Knicks. But yeah it would probably go to Darko since he was the second pick and because we would need someone to challenege shaq alittle bit.


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

Well Bosh dosent look like he will play in this game which is a big shame but you know...what can he do...his ankle isnt even CLOSE to 100%...Sophmores will win this game...No Doubt in my mind


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So you can probably throw in Kaman for Bosh assuming Bosh doesnt play. I'd rather see Josh Howard start over Kaman but oh well. Despite me wanting the rookie's to win I think the Sophs will win with a MVP performance by Amare!


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Is Cabarkapa a possible replacement for Bosh? I dunno if he's healthy.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I'll take Yao, Amare, Boozer, and Nene over Lebron and Melo any day.

Plus with smart guys like Prince, Dunleavy, and Jaric in the backcourt who aren't afraid to share the ball..... I think the sophmores should win easy.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

Yup.. gotta take the Sophs on this one. 

I think it going to be WAY exciting though, but Stoudemire, Yao, and Boozer will dominate the paint, while I still see Lebron and Melo stealing the show!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Lebron and Melo will compensate for the Rookies lack of size and hit the boards. There's no reason Lebron can't get 10+ boards tonight. He's going to board and then start the break off it.

Also expect Hinrich to both Jaric into turnovers...which equals Highlight reel dunks.

Melo, Wade, Hinrich, James...those guys aren't going to lose against much of anybody. There's no one on the Sophmore team, besides Ginobilli and possibly Amare who want to win as bad as these guys do. Even if it is just an all-star game. The Rookies want to make a statement.

I get the feeling Lebron may play a lot of power forward tonight. Should be interesting.

Lebron was having problems with a strained calf this week though. So I wonder if that's going to be an issue tonight.


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

this game will be more exciting then any other game or event this weekend... i am definatly gonna watch this one... i doubt bosh will play..but that is a good thing.. he can't risk his ankle for an all-star game he should rest it for the games that matter.. they should move jarvis to forward now and put TJ in there as guard. If bosh doesn't play that is


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

This game will be close. With Bosh, rookies take it, without him, the rooks are in trouble. On the other hand, I cant stand watching these games because of the selfish play. However,with Hinrich and Jaric as the PG's we may see some real basketball.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Bosh won't make a real difference. He can't stop Amare or Yao if the sophs are determined to go to them.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Udonis Haslem will win the MVP.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Looking at the starting lineup, I have to say the rooks look really good.. but i say sophs are going to win it.

Bosh guarding Yao at the 5 is a mismatch, everybody knows that. Yao has about 8 inches on Bosh, and for once, he's going to be the one pushing the opposing C around. Bosh is just way undersized at 5, as good a player he is.

The sophs also have amazing depth. Boozer, Nene off the bench for Yao and Amare!! That's one of the best rookie game front court ever assembled. They also have Dunlevey, and Murray as backup, both may not be stars, but they are very solid players.

I wonder if Lebron can handle playing PG for the rooks? Will he be able to make the most out of his teamates.

I say Rooks have a lot of talent, but Sophs are simply more polished, and their biggest difference is that Sophs have a number of good big men.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Big men don't mean jack in an all-star game. Yao will get gassed in like 3 minutes with the way the game is going to be paced.

It's going to be Amare and Nene that will be the most effective front court for the Sophs. But I think the guard pressure by the Rookies will lead to steals and turnovers which will lead to a blowout for the rookies.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Ginobili, Nene and Jaric will kill the rookies like AK47 last year.

Those young foreign guys want to play defense in those games as well and it will hurt the rookies.
Ginobili and Jaric are also unselfish enough to give the ball to Amare and Yao inside and the rookies can absolutely not stop them.

I suspect that Yao won't play a lot because he plays on Sunday.

Amare is the perfect big man for allstar games.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

You say the rookies guard pressure will force too many turnovers but I see the sophmores as having decidedly superior defensive guards to go along with their decidedly superior bigs.

I'm sure Lebron and Carmelo will get some fancy plays in but you don't win games with fancy plays.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i think rookies will win.....Lebron, Carmelo and Wade will lead them to voctory..i dont think it will be a blowout, but it has ben proven time after time that guards dominate this type of game, and the rookies have superior guards...also a true point leading the fastbreak like hinrich will certainly be effective


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Big men don't mean jack in an all-star game. Yao will get gassed in like 3 minutes with the way the game is going to be paced.


Exactly, thats the only reason the real all star game is close every year. Usually people predict the West to win by a mile, but it ends up close because East easily has the better guards. 

I'm looking forward to this one a lot, especially because I want to see how Hinrich does when hes got some actual talent around him. Not to mention hes averaging like 10 assists in the past 5 games or so with a Bulls team with limited offense as it is. 

Sophs could win it though, just depends on who comes and takes the game series. My moneys on the rooks though, just because 4/5 starters can handle the ball and that will come in very handy in the open court game its likely to be.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> Is Yoa playing even though he is in the all-star game? And Byron Scott is the assistant caoch?
> 
> If bosh cant play, what about Micheal Sweetney? It would be good to see him get some pt somewhere since he cant get it for the Knicks. But yeah it would probably go to Darko since he was the second pick and because we would need someone to challenege shaq alittle bit.


Hate to break it to you... but Shaq aint playin in the Rookie / Sophomore game.


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

the highlights will eb this.. Lebron on the break.... Bosh over Yao... Melo with an oop from hinrich... Wade throwig a huge dunk down on prince... Lebron posterizing stoudemire

Stoudemire breaking bosh in half... Flip Murray dunking on Kaman... Yao raining three's..lol.. hey it could happen


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

> Amare is the perfect big man for allstar games.


everytime you make a post it is about how great amare is.. get off his nuts for god sake... there is a thread on the NFL.. you would probably say that he would be a great linebacker.. a theread about the grammy's.. Amare has a great vocal range... Just shut the **** up about amare


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I'll take Yao, Amare, Boozer, and Nene over Lebron and Melo any day.
> 
> Plus with smart guys like Prince, Dunleavy, and Jaric in the backcourt who aren't afraid to share the ball..... I think the sophmores should win easy.


of course


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

the rooks may win for all i know but how fundamentally sound is the sophmore team.? yao is a master already, then you have guys who were playing at the highest level in europe(jaric and ginobille). 2 dukies in boozer and dunleavy and throw in a kentucky wildcat in prince. having said all that watch them lose but there is a whole lot of fundamentals on that team.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Im really anticipatin this game.
IMO, the Rookie game is better than the AllStar game (most of the time)


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

After being embarressed a bit last year i would like to see Boozer get the MVP


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Jaric and Ginobili have played together in europe. It will be nice to see them in the same team again.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> Jaric and Ginobili have played together in europe. It will be nice to see them in the same team again.


Oh yeah. I forgot about that. That should be pretty interesting.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

they should put songaila in there for bosh
he has played very well whenever he has actually had PT


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: @ Boozer quote lol

This should be FUN


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Boozer said the rooks are gonna get crushed and that they only have 2 or 3 good players!!!


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

OMG HELP. THIS 9 YEAR OLD KID ANNOUNCING THE PLAYERS IS MAKING ME DEAF.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KrispyKreme23</b>!
> OMG HELP. THIS 9 YEAR OLD KID ANNOUNCING THE PLAYERS IS MAKING ME DEAF.


lol..same here....


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KrispyKreme23</b>!
> OMG HELP. THIS 9 YEAR OLD KID ANNOUNCING THE PLAYERS IS MAKING ME DEAF.


Man oh man am I with you here. My TV is on mute until I'm certain this kid as at least 100 feet from any mic.


----------



## Mike_BF (Jan 25, 2003)

Whatever genius in the marketing department ok'd this idea needs to be pink slipped, now.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Man oh man am I with you here. My TV is on mute until I'm certain this kid as at least 100 feet from any mic.


dude this kid rocks!!!:wbanana: :rock:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Man oh man am I with you here. My TV is on mute until I'm certain this kid as at least 100 feet from any mic.


Yeah, I had to put that on mute too...:laugh:


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

The kid has watched too much tv and must think not everyone goes through puberty and just forces out a deep voice, it was quite painful, i honestly twitched a few times while typing this


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I remember watchin the Bulls @ Nuggets game and the kid did it.. :laugh:


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I was just about to come here and post about how horrible I thought that kid was, but I thought it would be frowned upon since he's only 9 years old. Looks like I don't have anything to worry about, since everybody else seems to have the same sentiment.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

I think kirk is gonna be throwing some crazy oops tonight, rookies goin small for starting linueps, although bron and melo are not little.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

3 for HINRICH! Join the club!!!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> 3 for HINRICH! Join the club!!!


I join.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

WOW, Boozer over Kaman


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Melo with the Oop to Bron Bron


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Melo oop to Bron.. Sweet


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Some nasty dunks so far. Boozer, Melo, Lebron, Amare throwin down some nastiness. 

Hinrich and Wade not touching the ball much, haha. Kaman only touching it because of rebounds. I wish they'd put Hinrich at the point, but thats the Bulls fan in me.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Melo oop to Bron.. Sweet


I will drink to that!


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Jarvis Hayes alley oop from Kirk!
Throw it down Jarvis throw it down!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Air McNair 09</b>!
> Jarvis Hayes alley oop from Kirk!
> Throw it down Jarvis throw it down!


What feed are you watching?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Some nasty dunks so far. Boozer, Melo, Lebron, Amare throwin down some nastiness.
> 
> Hinrich and Wade not touching the ball much, haha. Kaman only touching it because of rebounds. I wish they'd put Hinrich at the point, but thats the Bulls fan in me.


[bill walton]What about Yao's passes? He looks like John Stockton out there.[/bill walton]


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Hinrich with a sweet fade on the split screen


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade with a nice olley oop to Melo


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wade oop to Melo.. Wow


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Boozer only knows one dunk!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Give and go from James to Melo to James for the oop


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Not again.. Melo oops to Bron  :laugh:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Howard in for James, Haslem in for Melo.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Man, that dunk Ginobili missed earlier when they had the screen split would have been so sick if hed made it.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Hayes goes to the line after a missed 2 foot jumper

misses the first

makes the second


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

It's not on TV at 9 PM ET, for me :upset: I hate watching encore presentations.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Dunleavy with the nice 13 foot jumper


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Boozer with his 4th dunk!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Boozer!!!!..wow


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Melo and LBJ should be teammates more often...

Oh yeah, Join the Rookie Game snubb club... I mean the TJ Ford Fan club


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Amare checks back in

Murry nails the jumper


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Amare with the nice move inside for the lay up.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare and Boozer have a dunk fest down there.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Howard gets on the board for the first time.

Amare nails the jumper off the inbounds play


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Haslem with the missed dunk and fouled and misses both FTs


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Nene with a nice dunk


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Josh Howard with a beautiful jumper.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

Bosh? anything?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DAllatt</b>!
> Bosh? anything?


just made a nice jumper


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

This game is way to fast to do play-by-play. I tried but I could not keep up. If anyone wants me to continue let me know.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Melo and LBJ should be teammates more often...
> 
> Oh yeah, Join the Rookie Game snubb club... I mean the TJ Ford Fan club


 join me


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Nice pass from Hinrich to Bosh, he fumbled the pass though.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Nice pass from Hinrich to Bosh, he fumbled the pass though.


I missed this because I was posting the previous play.:upset:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Sophomores 34
Rookies 30
9 minutes left in the 1st half


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

James is back in the game with Melo


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Rookie post defense is absolutely horrific.

Perhaps if a few more people got the ball more on offense *cough*Hinrich*cough*, the rookies might have kept hold of their lead. The kid's only shooting 8 for his last 10 threes.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Murry misses the dunk

Prince with the offensive rebound and dunk

Melo comes back with the big jumper


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Rookie post defense is absolutely horrific.


Umm what did you expect?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

James to Howard with the all-oop of the Flip turnover

Prince for three!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Amare blows the dunk!


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Give the ball to Tayshaun, 10 points 4-4 shooting.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Murry fouled and goes to the line.

Foul on Hinrich (not that it means anything)

misses the first free throw.

makes the second

Air ball Hinrich

Melo rebounds and misses the dunk.

Nene comes back with the dunk

Murry off the fast break with the dunk.


James cathes the oop!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

My boy Flip with some nice moves...


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Prince with another 3!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Give the ball to Tayshaun, 10 points 4-4 shooting.


No kidding, he just hit another. Sophs are killing, 52-39.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Make that 13 on 5-5 for Tay.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

James for three, and now has 13 points!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Melo for three


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

James misses the three.

Murry hits the jumper


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Man, it went from a dunk contest to a three point contest. What a switch.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

James with another 3!


Howard with the dunk!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Rookies are playing no defense. Sophmores aren't playing much defense. Thus the disparity.

Hinrich with the highlight of the game so far. Threw that alley oop like a bowling ball.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Rookies 47

Sophomores 60


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare 4 MVP

Headband again, he said he wears it because they have him wearing one in NBA Live 2004 and that inspired him to change his look. 
:laugh:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Jaric with the basket!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Flip Murry is a certifiable punk.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Melo misses two straight layups.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I forgot how much fun these games are to watch. Keep the highlights coming.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

James with the steal

pass to Haslim.

Foul by Manu

Haslim to the line for two

makes the first

makes the second


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Paul Silas sounds like he's drunk.

Dick Whateverhisnameis doesn't know who the players are.

Steve Kerr never talks.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Ming with the big dunk!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

4/5 rookies in red right now.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Wade with a bigger dunk!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

nice dunk by wade...


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Wade with the monster dunk


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Did you guys see the cross murray put on Lebron. I thought Lebron might fall down.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

You're added ryanbot. 

Josh Howard is looking good even with Bron and Melo stealing most of the spotlight.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

James with the biggest dunk of the night with the one handed reverse!!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

airball bosh, he should not have played with his injury.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

James with another dunk! Can you say MVP?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Geezus his is a high scoring game... Sophs could break 150 at this rate.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

the only time the clocks stops is when a missed jumper goes over the backboard


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> James with another dunk! Can you say MVP?


His team is being blown out almost.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

rookies down by 13 at the half 

rookies 59

Sophomores 72


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

boozer is mvp so far


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Sophs are "shooting" 75%. loool

Why is Boozer MVP?

He has the same stats as Amare -3 rebounds and minus steals.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> His team is being blown out almost.


so? its only half way done. What happens when James gets 40 points? They always give an MVP to one member of the rookie team and one member of the sophomore team, atleast they did last year.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Tayshaun Prince. My MVP.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Last year Gilbert Arenas or Jason Richardson won MVP.

No rookie won MVP.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Prince or Lebron for MVP so far. My man Hinrich leading all players in assists with 4 (tied with manu)


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> Why is Boozer MVP?
> 
> He has the same stats as Amare -3 rebounds and minus steals.


because he is doin better.....what happened on that missed dunk by amare..that musta been embarassing Tayshuan might get it though...hes doin awesome as well


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

lol. No one wants to end up on a poster. Everytime one of the soph's big men go to the basket, the rooks run away from the lane so they don't get dunked on.

Rookie's are putting on a show. This is my first real good look at Wade in the NBA since Miami is never on TV and he's been hurt. Kid has the quickness.

Bosh is just kind of out there like "hey guys...I'm not a center."


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Last year Gilbert Arenas or Jason Richardson won MVP.
> 
> No rookie won MVP.


either way it is way too early to say who will win.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Bosh is just kind of out there like "hey guys...I'm not a center."


LOL! :laugh:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I want to see Ming hit a three pointer!

James has 18 points!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare
12/5/2/1 7FGA
Boozer
12/2/2 8FGA
Prince
15/1/2 8FGA

Murray also has 8FGA, can't say I am liking that a lot. They should pass the ball inside more to Yao and Amare rather than hoisting up as many shots as the starters coming off the bench.

Lebron has 20/3/2 but give me a break. He took 14 shots already and his team has to hoist up 3s to stay in the game.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

The rookie vs sophomore game is the best thing to happen to all-star weekend since they Jordan was in the dunk contest.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

By the end of this game, Flip Murray is going to make someone look completely silly on the court, like Jason Richardson did to Carlos Boozer last year. Mark it down. Flip has already crossed up LeBron freaky style, and has taken some players mightily off the dribble. I'm going to admit that I doubted Flips game at first, but just watching him tonight, I am convinced that this kid has some good game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> The rookie vs sophomore game is the best thing to happen to all-star weekend since they Jordan was in the dunk contest.


agreed...the rooks and sophomores are putting on a show


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Flip Murray's showing his street-ballin' roots, gotta love his display of cross-overs... anyone notice the one he pulled on Bron?  
And I really wanna see a big dunk by Bosh, but yah, he's stuck playing C in the post and stuck with 7'5" Yao guarding him 

I think MVP will be determined in 2nd half

definately not boozer, all he does is 2 handed dunks


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> because he is doin better.....what happened on that missed dunk by amare..that musta been embarassing Tayshuan might get it though...hes doin awesome as well


Umm and Boozer is 6-8 what did he miss? He had 6 dunks.

Amare at least mixed it up 3 dunks, 2 Js and 1 layup plus doubling Boozers rebounds.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Bosh is just kind of out there like "hey guys...I'm not a center."


Exactly what I was thinking.

Hinrich's underhand scoop 'oop to LeBron was awesome, and Wade is going to be amazing.

If the Rooks had any post presence, they'd be up right now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> I want to see Ming hit a three pointer!
> 
> James has 18 points!


I wanna see Ming cross over Kaman. That'd be


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

*Big Amare*

I think you take some stuff way too seriously when talking about your boy Amare. This game is all about putting on a show and everybody involved having fun. Maybe you should take it the same way. So far this game hasnt dissapointed at all, everybody is having fun and every fan is getting their moneys worth.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Flip Murray was fun to watch, but if there is a guy on the sophmore team that tries to take it over by himself it's going to be him and I really don't want to see that. They're all actually sharing the ball well.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Flip Murray's showing his street-ballin' roots, gotta love his display of cross-overs... anyone notice the one he pulled on Bron?
> And I really wanna see a big dunk by Bosh, but yah, he's stuck playing C in the post and stuck with 7'5" Yao guarding him
> 
> ...


Flip shook Lebron pretty bad.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> By the end of this game, Flip Murray is going to make someone look completely silly on the court, like Jason Richardson did to Carlos Boozer last year. Mark it down. Flip has already crossed up LeBron freaky style, and has taken some players mightily off the dribble. I'm going to admit that I doubted Flips game at first, but just watching him tonight, I am convinced that this kid has some good game.


He's kind of Jamal Crawford version 2.0.

If I'm on the rookie team, I stay as far away from him as possible. Especially if I'm Lebron or Melo. Flip looks like he is looking for someone to step up on him just to embarrass them.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I wanna see Ming cross over Kaman. That'd be


I wanna see Yao dunk from Half court.. That'd be the


----------



## shoprite (Dec 18, 2002)

Man, I've never appreciated defense more than this moment.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Where's Ginobilli? He does crazier things in Spurs games than he is even trying in this game.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Where's Ginobilli? He does crazier things in Spurs games than he is even trying in this game.


Did you see that dunk he tried earlier?? It was hard to catch because they had the screen split for an interview or something but it would have been nuts if he made it. But he didnt.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shoprite</b>!
> Man, I've never appreciated defense more than this moment.


Yeah no kidding. The rookies look like they are actually putting more effort into not playing defense than if they just pretended to play defense.

Maybe in the second half they'll pick it up. It looked like Lebron was picking it up at the end there with the steals.(some of his steals are like watching a defensive back in football. you can really see his football background in his playing style.)


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you see that dunk he tried earlier?? It was hard to catch because they had the screen split for an interview or something but it would have been nuts if he made it. But he didnt.


Yeah, it was kind of a whirling reverse attempt ...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

thing I wanna see in 2nd half:
1) Yao Ming from downtown
2) facial by Chris Bosh
3) crazy lay-up from Ginibilli
4) off-the-board or bounce alley oop to/from Lebron
5) another Wade dunk
6) Flip Murray embarassing Hinrich


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was kind of a whirling reverse attempt ...


I'm pretty sure that was Tayshaun that did that, unless Ginobili did it too.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 6) Flip Murray embarassing Hinrich


:no:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

There'll be more defense in the second half. It's always like this every year, crazy play in the first and only semi-crazy play in the second.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I think some rookies aren't so happy about Lebron trying to be a 1-man show, taking 14 shots, 6 3s.

Nobody else in the entire game has taken more than 10 shots. Most guys have attempted less shots or 1 more than Lebron attempted from behind the arc already.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Yeah, it was kind of a whirling reverse attempt ...


Yea, that would have been sweet if he made it.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Amare misses both FTs

Boozer with the put back and 1.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Amare with the big dunk!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Kaman with some nice post moves and nails the jump hook


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Kaman better watch himself. Amares schoolin him.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

James off the backboard with the huge dunk ala T-Mac.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Sweet turnaround J by Amare.

Made 3 Js, missed one dunk and tip.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Ming with another dunk. Only 6 points for Ming.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Amare now with 20 points with another huge dunk!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

uh ohhhhh, amares gettin nasty. Hinrich will the nice little flip move before. Seems like Hinrich jus stands in the corner like "man these guys are ballhogs" haha.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Amare with another big dunk...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Amare tearing up the rooks :grinning:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Amare jacks up a 3..... and BigAmare was criticizing Lebron for taking all the shots.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> uh ohhhhh, amares gettin nasty. Hinrich will the nice little flip move before. Seems like Hinrich jus stands in the corner like "man these guys are ballhogs" haha.


Heh I'm with that. I forget he's even in the game most of the time, it's like James and Anthony are the only two people on the court for the rookies.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Amare draws iron on the 18 foot jumper.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I think the rooks are scared to get in Amare's way right now if they weren't already.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

James snags the rebound after Haslim's first missed FT.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Bosh lead the break for the dunk

Boozer comes back with the dunk


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Melo was guarding Yao for awhile there.

Lebron's been "guarding" Amare.

Hope the rookies can rally. Though it looks hard because they refuse to play defense, meanwhile Michael Cooper is preaching defense and putting his team in a frickin zone...in an all-star game:laugh:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The biggest question in this game.

Will the rim survive?

The rookies played zone in last years game also.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

*Off the backboard dunks..haha BOOZER???*

LeBron just did an off the backboard layin.. 

Boozer just did an off the backboard dunk but it was close and ugly..


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

yes BOSH!!
and Amare's a ball-hog, he obviously wants the MVP now...
yah Yao's gotta save his energy for the big game, so not much PT for him


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Bosh with a huge dunk!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Hinrich with the steal, pass to Wade, Wade with dunk.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

a couple nice plays by wade


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Wade with another crazy dunk


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Wade takes it to the hole with the layup.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Haha...Flip goes between the legs on Bosh. :laugh:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Flip's playing point guard, nobody else on the rookie team can expect to touch the ball for awhile.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Bosh easliy blows by Amare for the second time in as many tries.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Finally James and Melo back in.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Flip's playing point guard, nobody else on the rookie team can expect to touch the ball for awhile.


Flips on the sophomore team.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Flip is playing some nice ball.

I never knew he had that kind of handle. He sure didn't display it against the Suns because Nate McMillan took him out because he lost the ball all the time.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Howard with the two handed reverse!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare with double-double now.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Amare with a huge reverse dunk!

Can he break the scoring record for this game?


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Kaman coast to coast with the dunk


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Wade skys for the ally oop!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

nice olley oop finish for wade...he has 20


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I like how Manu is playing. He plays smart. 7 assists.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

the rookies look like they have given up.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Nobody is even attempting to guard Amare any more.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Man had Amare not missed 2 dunks because he tries to crash the rim everytime he would have 34 points already. Also missed 2 FTs and a tip.

30/10/2 for Amare right now.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Dang I wish my fantasy team would be keeping track of stuff tonight as I have Amare, Wade, Hinrich, Howard, and Prince :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Amare has MVP sealed up...wow!!!!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Nene with 8pts 7rebs and 6asts. Nice all around game for him.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Amare has easliy earned MVP honors in this game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

mmm....Amare....

This game looks over. I didn't think size would play this much of a diffrence. But Manu and Jaric set the tone early. Coming down and getting it inside. Silently they kind of allowed the bigs for the sophs to take over.

I think Amare will get 40+.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

BigAmare, can you give us updates on Amare Stoudamire every 15 seconds please? Let's hear all about his family, his hobbies, and his favorite foods.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

James for three! There is a hope.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Boozer should patent that two handed dunk.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Amare 32.. Record for Pts


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Anthony to James!!! what an ally-oop


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah man he should break the scoring record easily now.

Gives us at least something , we had to watch so many Suns games without Amare this year and all the high expectations for this season have been down already.

At least Amare is owning the competition out there.

Maybe we can stop about selling Amare short now. It seemed like people forgot about him already on these boards.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> BigAmare, can you give us updates on Amare Stoudamire every 15 seconds please? Let's hear all about his family, his hobbies, and his favorite foods.


:laugh:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Incredible defense being played out there.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Kaman showing he can dunk too!


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Yeah man he should break the scoring record easily now.
> 
> Gives us at least something , we had to watch so many Suns games without Amare this year and all the high expectations for this season have been down already.
> ...


He's overrated...one rookie game won't redeem him


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Amare adds on to his record with another dunk.


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

This is disgraceful. They dont even move on defense. What is the point of this?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Anthony with the goaltending violation.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Did you guys see Dwayne Wade let Flip go by him so he wouldn't get crossed up?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stevie B</b>!
> This is disgraceful. They dont even move on defense. What is the point of this?


I feel your pain.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

So what is everyone thinking who didn't expect the sophs to destroy James, Anthony and co. ?

Is this the biggest blowout in a rookie-sophomore game?

Seemed like the rooks trailed by more than 15 since the first 10 minutes or so.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Anthony with the goaltending violation.


That was bizarre, maybe he thought the play was dead or something?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

This is just getting stupid.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DAllatt</b>!
> one rookie game won't redeem him


Well he doesnt need to be redeemed for anything, but this game doesnt really mean anything, especially considering the frontline the rooks had, and how little defense is being played altogether.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Amare with another dunk


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The final 4-5 minutes of this game have just been stupid. It's not even a game anymore.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

TAYSHAUN.

Honestly, I'm his biggest fan and I didn't think he could do that.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Prince between the legs dunk?? No one guarding him..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: @ The finish.. Haha


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare 36/11 and Murray 25/10dimes


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

James with a free dunk?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> So what is everyone thinking who didn't expect the sophs to destroy James, Anthony and co. ?
> 
> Is this the biggest blowout in a rookie-sophomore game?
> ...


ummm.. I think it was a good, entertaining game to watch  
What am I supposed to think?
It's an exhibition game, it doesnt matter if the rookies got destroyed or not.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

The last 3 minutes were a complete dunk contest....wow.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LOL! I love how they just dropped all pretentsions and made it a dunk contest.

Who wants to bet that the dunks we just saw are better than what we see tomorrow in the actual dunk contest?

How can you watch that and not think Lebron would have won the dunk contest if he entered? Or at least competed really well in it.

Damn.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

This game was a piece of crap. Period.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sophomores 142 - Rookies 118

Despite it being a blowout I loved watching it.. That's what this is all about to me.. I dont care the outcome.. it was great :yes:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that was a great game

 at Amare
Flip played suprisingly well
Lebron and Melo were having a dunk contest at the end...fun to watch
Bosh had a good game...couple of highlight dunks
Wade had 22..played well as well


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>scj</b>!
> 
> ummm.. I think it was a good, entertaining game to watch
> What am I supposed to think?
> It's an exhibition game, it doesnt matter if the rookies got destroyed or not.


I agree! Is this game supposed to be the defensive showdown that has you on the edge of your seat? absolutely not! The dunks have always been what this game is about.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Sophomores 142 - Rookies 116
> 
> Despite it being a blowout I loved watching it.. That's what this is all about to me.. I dont care the outcome.. it was great :yes:


thats what matters during all-star weekend. Fun, Fun, Fun. If the event is not fun to watch then the event is just a huge waste of my time.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm better than amare


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> Flip played suprisingly well


25 points 10 assists


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Lebron took 10 TEN 3-pointers in an allstar game. I like Lebron but that is pretty sad especially in the rookie game.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Its sad the game wont be this good next year as far as talent goes. Lebron and Melo will likely be in the all star game and the rookie class next year wont be nearly as good as this years. With some defense, this game could have been a classic.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Lebron took 10 TEN 3-pointers in an allstar game. I like Lebron but that is pretty sad especially in the rookie game.


why not back up your statement and say why him shooting from outside is "sad"?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Lebron took 10 TEN 3-pointers in an allstar game. I like Lebron but that is pretty sad especially in the rookie game.


He's there to have fun and put on a show. Personally, I dont care if he shot 20 3s.. As long as he came to have fun, I'm happy for him


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yah I think if Big Amare can STOP talking about Amare maybe the rest of us would actually appreciate Amare more...

The end of the game kinda sucked, but imagine if that happened in the actual all-star game: Vince, Kobe, T-Mac, Francis and co. taking turns showing there stuff... now THAT would be nice....


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Its sad the game wont be this good next year as far as talent goes. Lebron and Melo will likely be in the all star game and the rookie class next year wont be nearly as good as this years. With some defense, this game could have been a classic.


Ming is going to play in both so why won't Melo and James next year?????


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Lebron took 10 TEN 3-pointers in an allstar game. I like Lebron but that is pretty sad especially in the rookie game.


Oh god. Don't talk to me about shot taking with the performance your boy was putting on out there. I didn't see Amare give the ball up once. He was intent on setting the scoring record and that was that. At least Lebron gave the ball up.

Why can't you just enjoy the game? I know it really must suck that all Amare did was set the new scoring record and threw down a bunch of sick dunks...but can't that be enough for you to be content for tonight?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Ming is going to play in both so why won't Melo and James next year?????


Yao is a soldier. Lebron and Carmelo are too cool for that kind of thing.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Yao is a soldier. Lebron and Carmelo are too cool for that kind of thing.


great job on backing up your previosu statment :clap:

The rookie game was only moved to Friday because the League Office thought that James and Melo would be playing Sunday too.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Yao is a soldier. Lebron and Carmelo are too cool for that kind of thing.


you're too cool


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh god. Don't talk to me about shot taking with the performance your boy was putting on out there. I didn't see Amare give the ball up once. He was intent on setting the scoring record and that was that. At least Lebron gave the ball up.
> ...


Amare had 2 assists. How many was he supposed to get and his teammates were credited for A LOT of his dunks.

What is he supposed to do? Telling them oh well I could dunk and you get an assist but that wasn't good enough for me?

Amare is the reigning ROY he was supposed to be the man for the rookies and has proven to be that. He could have easily had more points than he ended up with.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Murray put up some good numbers but he was completely stat whoring. The only time he ever passed the ball to someone was for an open dunk.

The sophs actually put up a token defense which turned out to be the difference. Still, once they saw the rookies weren't even trying they kind of gave up as well.

The rookie big guys were just flat out scared of Amare and Boozer, nobody wanted to make themselves look bad. That's why I thought they should put Darko in the game, he at least would have played with some sort of intensity to prove what he can do.

It was a fun game to watch, but the way it turned out it's pointless to even look at a stat sheet or hand out an MVP award.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Amare had 2 assists. How many was he supposed to get and his teammates were credited for A LOT of his dunks.
> ...


Yao >Amare and always will be.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Amare had 2 assists. How many was he supposed to get and his teammates were credited for A LOT of his dunks.
> ...


:laugh: I dont think you're getting the point.


> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Why can't you just enjoy the game?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> He could have easily had more points than he ended up with.


Anybody could have ended up with more points then they had, there wasnt any defense!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

If I was one of the rookies I would be scared on defense too. Boozer, Amare and Nene are all solid muscle! Yao is 300 lbs. If you get touched by one of them you will receive an injury just ask Jarvis Hayes who was out the entire second half with a sprained ankle.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

My dad can beat up Amare's dad


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

James says he will sleep on the descison on joining the dunk competion. He better join so he can kick J-Rich's butt!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That dunk competition they had in the final 2 minutes was TIGHT! There was no point in playin' regular ball so y not give the audience something to remember abt? And the crowd sure as hell enjoyed that!

LeBron and Tayshaun's between the legs dunks were so effortlessly done....these guyz r just incredible.

Overall, a pretty good game. I liked last years' better though.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DAllatt</b>!
> My dad can beat up Amare's dad


Amare's dead died when he was like 12.

Keep up those great comments.

I am smelling more and more jealousy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> The rookie big guys


You mean guy? Udonis Haslam is like 6-7, and Bosh plays like he's 6-6...so basically Kaman.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> James says he will sleep on the descison on joining the dunk competion. He better join so he can kick J-Rich's butt!


How can he sleep on the decision? They just can't add another dunker to the contest. Theres arlready 4 players, unless they drop someone.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Amare's dead died when he was like 12.
> ...


From reading your posts in this thread, it seems as if you wanted this game to show that Amare had something to prove to us or something. Most of us already acknowledge the fact that he has huge potential and has a bright future ahead of him. Isnt that enough?
I mean, CMON. It was an *exhibition game*! Did you think that after this performance, we would be calling him an NBA superstar or something?


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

James better get his head on strait and join the dunk contest. I think he healed from the Nets game. 

I'm getting therealdeal vibe coming from BigAmare.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> 
> 
> How can he sleep on the decision? They just can't add another dunker to the contest. Theres arlready 4 players, unless they drop someone.


If James wants to join in no one will stop him. Sprite is endorsing the competition and Sprite also pays James to endorse them. Do you think the David Stern would prevent James from partaking in the slam dunk competition?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> James says he will sleep on the descison on joining the dunk competion. He better join so he can kick J-Rich's butt!


I heard this! he better do it. He looked good tonight.

Kenny was right. All the great ones made a name on saturday night.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> 
> 
> How can he sleep on the decision? They just can't add another dunker to the contest. Theres arlready 4 players, unless they drop someone.


James is not "another dunker"


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Amare's dead died when he was like 12.
> ...


[keep it up and you will receive a suspension


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

i'm very disappoiment with this game the las 2 min. were ridiculous ok great show but this was a game not a dunk contest Lebron take to many shoot and why lebron have afraid to be in the dunk contest if tonight he dunk and dunk and dunk again.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> 
> 
> How can he sleep on the decision? They just can't add another dunker to the contest. Theres arlready 4 players, unless they drop someone.


Why can't there be 5 dunkers? It doesn't change anything. You still take the top 2 to the finals.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> You mean guy? Udonis Haslam is like 6-7, and Bosh plays like he's 6-6...so basically Kaman.


That's basically my point.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I heard this! he better do it. He looked good tonight.
> ...


If James doesnt join I might personally go to LA and push him on the court after changing his mind this many times.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DAllatt</b>!
> 
> 
> [keep it up and you will receive a suspension


you will


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Dwyane Wade should be in the dunk contest too. Do you think they would let him in if he wanted to join?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DAllatt</b>!
> 
> 
> you will


excuse me????


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Dwyane Wade should be in the dunk contest too. Do you think they would let him in if he wanted to join?


he was invited earlier but declined


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Dwyane Wade should be in the dunk contest too. Do you think they would let him in if he wanted to join?


Is Sprite paying Wade to endorse their product too?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

What if they allowed everyone who wants in the contest?

Make a real jury who doesn't scores 10 on everything. More like ice skating or something.

Give everyone 3 dunks take the top 5 or so and show them in the contest on TV and a short summary of the other guys.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Dwyane Wade should be in the dunk contest too. Do you think they would let him in if he wanted to join?


No. I doubt it.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> excuse me????


:yes:


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

its gonna start soon in toronto


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> its gonna start soon in toronto


sit back and enjoy the show..it was amazing:yes:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Amare's dead died when he was like 12.


How does a dead die? I don't get it.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DAllatt</b>!
> :yes:


will you please explain your self? Maybe you do not understand but we do not accept personal insults at bbb.net.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> will you please explain your self? Maybe you do not understand but we do not accept personal insults at bbb.net.


:no:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tpb2</b>!
> James better get his head on strait and join the dunk contest. I think he healed from the Nets game.
> 
> I'm getting therealdeal vibe coming from BigAmare.


:laugh:

They are not the same person. Would BigAmare have posted this?



> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> Amare = no talent whatsoever bricklayer


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> i'm very disappoiment with this game the las 2 min. were ridiculous ok great show but this was a game not a dunk contest Lebron take to many shoot and why lebron have afraid to be in the dunk contest if tonight he dunk and dunk and dunk again.


I loved it. The game was basically over, so they decided why not have their own dunk contest. I loved how the game was played, it would've been nice to see it close, but if it wasn't close, I at least wanted to see some amazing plays, and there were plenty of them tonight.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

This thread has quicky entered the top five in views and replies in the NBA forum!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> I loved it. The game was basically over, so they decided why not have their own dunk contest. I loved how the game was played, it would've been nice to see it close, but if it wasn't close, I at least wanted to see some amazing plays, and there were plenty of them tonight.


I agree. Game was over at that point. I thought it was pretty funny watching guys clear out and let Lebron go. Then they clear out and Nene tries a between the legs .. classic.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Perfect game for Amare to show off his skills, no post presence, lots of cherry picking and athleticism is always a positive. What this showed everyone was that Yao is simply... too cool to bother himself with the rookie game. Amare though, went all out.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> What this showed everyone was that Yao is simply... too cool to bother himself with the rookie game.


haha ... I agree.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> How does a dead die? I don't get it.


Hmmm lets think hard about this one, or maybe he miss typed it?


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...



I didnt mean that he was therealdeal. I meant that he was acting like him.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> What this showed everyone was that Yao is simply... too cool to bother himself with the rookie game. Amare though, went all out.


Exactly haha.


----------



## H-Town (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


Well he sure is an annoying homer! :yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> This thread has quicky entered the top five in views and replies in the NBA forum!


:woot: Go Me :woot: Actually go everyone :rofl:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The Lebron and Melo hype is so annoying.

Wait a minute, Amare wins MVP, sets a new record, the sophs blowout the rookies...

And what are the headlines and recaps talking about ? Lebron and Melo. :sour: 
Just look at espn.com or yahoo.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>H-Town</b>!
> 
> 
> Well he sure is an annoying homer! :yes:


If I was a homer on this. Wouldn't I have been wrong?

My prediction was perfectly on the money. Amare win MVP and the sophs easily beat the rookies.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> The Lebron and Melo hype is so annoying.
> 
> Wait a minute, Amare wins MVP, sets a new record, the sophs blowout the rookies...
> ...


Because what Lebron and Melo did was exciting, Amare we see him scoring hooks and jumpers in real games so why make a huge big deal on that?


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

For people like me who actually enjoys a little bit of defense, these types of games are really unwatchable. 

If they want to make this an and 1 type of game, this blows...


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

What did Bosh do in the game? Remarks about Bosh's performance would be excellent.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Remember when Andre Miller got booed for taking a breakaway layup in the rookie game? It's the culture nowadays, it's all about flash. There was no defense but I don't mind too much because it's an exhibition. Today's game was exciting because you saw more dunks in this than you will in the dunk contest and reg all-star game put together.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DontBeCows</b>!
> For people like me who actually enjoys a little bit of defense, these types of games are really unwatchable.
> 
> If they want to make this an and 1 type of game, this blows...


I like defense just as much as the next person, but you have to realize the whole All-Star weekend is to entertain the fans. Fans arent going to pay big sums of money to watch a game they can watch for a fraction of the price.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

The game went from exciting to boring. No D at all. I know it's just a rookie game. but, I'd love to see some good competition. And also, where are the rules? James dribbled high over his shoulder twice at the start of the game. And there was supposed to be one backcourt violation call during the second half.

I remember the rookie game in the early years was far more competitive than this.

But, I like all the talent that I saw. I took the game as achance for me to see some young talents that I've never been able to see much. like Kaman, Nene, Bosh. I'm very impressed with Nene. Nene runs like a small forward. He got some handles. He's very quick for his size. And he's very athletic too. Amd I'm unimpressed with Chris Kaman. He let himself being posterized by everybody.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> What did Bosh do in the game? Remarks about Bosh's performance would be excellent.


He blowed by Amare twice in a row for layups/dunks. He missed one of them. He looked like a slasher out their. A move to SF would not be out of the question if he can improve his long range shooting ability.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

On a side note...

Shaq is still in denial, during the game he quoted, "He has a big fan base that is allowed to vote... Where he comes from, there are 1 or 2 billion people."

I thought the NBA clearly mentioned Yao walloped Shaq taking into consideration the in-Arena votes.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/allstar2004/blog.html

_Q: Did you have a favorite dunk?
"I like the one that Flip pulled in the first half. He did a real nice crossover. LeBron had a couple nice dunks too."

Q: Is it fun to play like this instead of a serious game?
"Once during the season is good."

Q: Did you know you were getting close to the point record?
"No, I had no idea what it was."

Q: So after winning Rookie of the Year and the rookie game MVP, what's next?
"Elevate my game and hopefully get to the All-Star game next year."
_


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> Amd I'm unimpressed with Chris Kaman. He let himself being posterized by everybody.


I didn't see this, who exactly posterized him?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Because what Lebron and Melo did was exciting, Amare we see him scoring hooks and jumpers in real games so why make a huge big deal on that?


Oh wait.

First it is "Amare only dunks and is all about flashy plays".

Now it is "Amare makes hooks and jumpers like in real games".

:laugh:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Btw, Does Amare look like Marbury on that picture??

Or is it only me?


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Btw, Does Amare look like Marbury on that picture??
> 
> Or is it only me?


To you, everybody looks like Amare.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> What did Bosh do in the game? Remarks about Bosh's performance would be excellent.


He had a couple nice open court dunks. He had a midrange jumper one time. He didnt get the ball much but I remember two consecutive times down the court where he blew by Amare on the baseline. One time, Amare was able to poke it out from behind, the other time Bosh threw down a dunk. Overall Bosh played okay, its obvious his injury is still bothering him and he wasnt much of a factor in the game. He had 8 points though.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Big Amare, didnt you say(last year) that Amare was a lock for the all-star game this year?

Maybe next year.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

well once again the top 3 ROOKIES had good games tonight.
Lebron:33 points
Wade:22 points
Melo:17 points

Unfortunately they didnt win.

Entertaining game.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I am pretty sure I only said as much as having a chance at the allstar break.

Obviously he missed almost half of the games before the allstar game so how could you judge?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh wait.
> ...


Umm I never said that.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

That was a great, highly entertaining game! I was loving it. So many people made great plays and it looked like everyone was having fun.

Flip Murray and Dwyane Wade were great; besides LeBron, those two impressed me the most all-around. They have a great multitude of skills, and play with intensity.

Carmelo had some good plays, mostly in conjunction with LeBron, but down the stretch he really didn't do a lot. He probably could have done more.

Amare got the high number and had some great dunks, but I didn't learn anything new about him as a player.

It was great fun to see Chris Bosh crossing people over on the perimeter and driving past people shorter than he is... he's a unique player, he's going to have a good career.

I thought Carlos Boozer should have been the MVP; he established the tone early in the sophomores' favor that really decided the game. I think he was the most serious about winning of anybody on the team.

I was expecting a lot more out of Ginobili. I don't know if I've ever seen him so conservative.

There were some players that I don't really remember doing anything... Yao Ming, for one. I like Kirk Hinrich a lot, but he was pretty well overshadowed by the high-flyers.

I like how it turned into a dunk contest in the end... I had no idea that Tayshaun Prince could do that dunk! That was sweet. If the game was a dunk contest, LeBron won, though. Too many brilliant dunks to recount.

Really, what's so bad about a bunch of the league's most talented young players fooling around on the court and having fun? I could watch that all day.

Boozer got it again, too... Carmelo going between his legs. But Boozer got the last laugh.


----------



## tiredchick (Oct 20, 2003)

I just got home from the Rookie Challenge game, and I have to say that I was disappointed and more than a little bored by what I saw. It took me 2 HOURS to get to Staples Center from my apartment because of the traffic (it usually would take around 35 minites), and after that ordeal I had been looking forward to a fun, entertaining but competitive game. Instead, that was the most expensive layup/dunk drill I have ever gone to in my life! No one on either side even pretended to play any defense. I know it is an exhibition game, but isn't it still supposed to be a GAME? Instead, it was just guys trying to outdo each other with dunks off alley-oops, dunks off backboards, etc. It was entertaining for the first few minutes, but by halftime I was bored. With all the trash taking the rookies did about how they were going to win, I'd think they'd be really embarassed by their total lack of interest in even TRYING to make it a competitive game.

But maybe I'm just a party-pooper. Most of the crowd seemed to love all the uncontested dunks, as long as they were flashy.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!


Whos is your favorite player again?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Can we all say "obsessed" ?


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Has anyone commented on Nene's between Carmelo's legs move. It was on the side of the picture and kinda of hard to see but melo was avenged. Nene showed pretty good handles from what i saw.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!


Somebody needs a towel to clean themselves. :whatever:


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Can we all say "obsessed" ?


It is becoming a bit disturbing... if ever there was a poster who was likely to have a shrine to his favorite player in his home, I think it is BigAmare...


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> Has anyone commented on Nene's between Carmelo's legs move. It was on the side of the picture and kinda of hard to see but melo was avenged. Nene showed pretty good handles from what i saw.


I saw it. They didnt even show that part in the replay.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

No of course not since it was only Nene.

Media isn't allowed to pimp other players than Lebron or Melo.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

good, i wasnt hallucenating. They never did show it again and even though i was sure of what i saw i thought maybe it was a simple crossover or something, i wonder how carmelo felt?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

The media went a little overboard with Lebron and Melo. Come on, they got killed, give credit where it is due. Lebron got about 8 dunks on the highlight real but they can't find time for Tayshaun's? There ARE other players in the league.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> The media went a little overboard with Lebron and Melo. Come on, they got killed, give credit where it is due. Lebron got about 8 dunks on the highlight real but they can't find time for Tayshaun's? There ARE other players in the league.


Tell me about it.. About all I saw on Sportscenter were LeBron and Melo highlights.. That makes me sick but oh well.. No biggie :laugh:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The game was boring, at least IMO. I thought the players would want to win, instead they just wanted to dunk and jack-up threes. Whatever. The ASG better not be anything like tonight's game. I want at least some desire to win out there.

Amare had a nice game, but it isn't all that hard to score 30+ points when most of them are totally uncontested. But still, he was energetic and had a purpose on the floor. And he grabbed a lot of boards, too. I'm glad he got the MVP. He stood out.

I was happy Bosh got to play, and happier that he took it easy. He had some nice dunks and a slick little 18' J early on. It was too bad he missed the blow-by on Amare when he rimmed the reverse dunk. Would've been super nice. But he had some slams and he moved well despite the sore ankle. I hope now he can slow down and use the next few days to heal. I would've said rest, but I know very few of these guys are going to be relaxing at all this weekend.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Tell me about it.. About all I saw on Sportscenter were LeBron and Melo highlights.. That makes me sick but oh well.. No biggie :laugh:


In all fairness, besides Wade's J-Rich type dunk, all there was were Melo and Lebron highlights. Just about every dunk Lebron had was a 50. He better be in the dunk contest tomorrow after that showing.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I disagree.

Flip Murray had some definite highlights, Amare had some monster dunks and even HE only got I think 1 on Sportscenter, and Tayshaun had the second best dunk of the night, yet I haven't even seen a single replay of it anywhere.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I disagree.
> 
> Flip Murray had some definite highlights, Amare had some monster dunks and even HE only got I think 1 on Sportscenter, and Tayshaun had the second best dunk of the night, yet I haven't even seen a single replay of it anywhere.


There were 48 dunks in the game, and I'd say about 35 were SportsCenter worthy. They really should've put together a segment with all 48 of them, and try to do it in like 90 seconds or something like that. That would be cool I think.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> There were 48 dunks in the game, and I'd say about 35 were SportsCenter worthy. They really should've put together a segment with all 48 of them, and try to do it in like 90 seconds or something like that. That would be cool I think.


I'm going to put together a nice mix. wonder what music I should put with it. I was thinking Move ***** by ludacris since there was no D.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm going to put together a nice mix. wonder what music I should put with it. I was thinking Move ***** by ludacris since there was no D.


If you use all 48 dunks than you need to use something with a very fast beat that will corespond well with the the video.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

There is a reason they showed so many highlights of LeBron. It's not just some arbitrary decision they made. The reason is that he was a couple reels ahead of everybody else in highlight production in that game.


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

In my country there wasn't a live TV broadcast so I wonder if anyone knows a site with thenhighlights of the game.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I was so disappointed with Ginobili*

all he did was setup guys with his amazing passing. But was hoping he would take it to the hole more and do some of nice dunks. We all know he is one of the best passers in the league already.

I guess he was more interested in winning than looking good.


The most impressive player last night was Prince, in my opinion. He could have scored 40 easily if he wasn't so unselfish with the ball. I can see why the Pistons didn't draft Mello, Prince is a much better all around player.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: I was so disappointed with Ginobili*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> The most impressive player last night was Prince, in my opinion. He could have scored 40 easily if he wasn't so unselfish with the ball. I can see why the Pistons didn't draft Mello, Prince is a much better all around player.


I wouldn't go as far as saying "much better." He might have a slight edge if any IMO.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

wow 340 replies


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Glad to see Prince is getting some respect! :bsmile:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: I was so disappointed with Ginobili*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> 
> The most impressive player last night was Prince, in my opinion. He could have scored 40 easily if he wasn't so unselfish with the ball. I can see why the Pistons didn't draft Mello, Prince is a much better all around player.


:laugh:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: I was so disappointed with Ginobili*



> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go as far as saying "much better." He might have a slight edge if any IMO.


To even entertain the thought of a slight advantage is well ... entertaining.

Do you remember the 34?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> He blowed by Amare twice in a row for layups/dunks. He missed one of them. He looked like a slasher out their. A move to SF would not be out of the question if he can improve his long range shooting ability.


he didnt blow by amare..if i remeber correctly somebody set a pick on amare from behind which allowed bosh to go around...and it was wade who did so


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

this thread is now the most viewed thread on the NBA board ever!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Sophs had no chance, as I predicted. Their bigs simply didn't compare. Granted all-star game isn't a game about defense or big man until the last quarter, the sophs simply had a better all-around team.

Lebron and Carmelo were more into entertaining the fans than they were about winning, and I think that's pretty much what the all-star game is all about, entertainment.


----------

